# Fallout 4



## thoramsa (23. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

wann können wir denn mit einem Test zu Fallout 4 rechnen?
Ich halt' es langsam nicht mehr aus... xD


----------



## MichaelG (23. Oktober 2015)

Ähm Release ist am 13?? November. Denke mal davor wirds keinen Test geben. Und falls doch maximal 1-2 Tage davor.


----------



## thoramsa (23. Oktober 2015)

Release ist am 10.11.
Also 1-2 Tage vorher, hmm? Mies, ich hatte gehofft wenigstens 'ne Woche vorher oder so...
Deshalb die Frage...
Na gut, dann eben warten, und warten, und warten, und... 
xD


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Oktober 2015)

Test gibt es kurz vor Release


----------



## Elektrostuhl (2. November 2015)

Nur zur Info an interessierte Fallout4-Spieler: Es häufen sich geleakte Gameplay-Videos, die massive Story-Spoiler enthalten sollen. Anschauen auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (10. November 2015)

So, F4 ist da und installiert und schon kommt die obligatorische Frage, wie man hier das Numpad nutzbar machen kann? 
F4 meldet die Tasten als "Belegt" an und weigert sich die neu zuzuordnen. :/


----------



## momelisa (10. November 2015)

Was ist eigentlich das Ziel bei Fallout 4?  Man kann rumlaufen, Dinge bauen und die Viecher/Raider töten aber gibt es auch eine Ende sowas wie eine Hauptstory oder ist das nur ein riesiges Open World surival Spiel? Sorry für diese Frage aber würde mich interessieren


----------



## Peter Bathge (10. November 2015)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> So, F4 ist da und installiert und schon kommt die obligatorische Frage, wie man hier das Numpad nutzbar machen kann?
> F4 meldet die Tasten als "Belegt" an und weigert sich die neu zuzuordnen. :/



Geht nicht.



momelisa schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich das Ziel bei Fallout 4?  Man kann rumlaufen, Dinge bauen und die Viecher/Raider töten aber gibt es auch eine Ende sowas wie eine Hauptstory oder ist das nur ein riesiges Open World surival Spiel? Sorry für diese Frage aber würde mich interessieren



Es gibt eine Story und die hat auch ein Ende. Danach kann man aber immer noch weiter spielen, Perks freischalten, Items suchen und nicht abgeschlossenen Nebenaufträge erledigen.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (10. November 2015)

Als waschechtes RPG bietet F4 jede Menge Storys, Quests und Nebenquests. 

Geht nicht, gibts nicht Peter. ^^ 
Ich meine die Problematik gab es auch schon in F3 usw.. Bethesda vernachlässigt das Numpad jedes mal. 
Falls die da nichts nachpatchen hoffe ich auf die Nexus Modcommunity, das die da was machen. 
Ich brauche zumindest Num0 zum springen.


----------



## momelisa (10. November 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Story und die hat auch ein Ende. Danach kann man aber immer noch weiter spielen, Perks freischalten, Items suchen und nicht abgeschlossenen Nebenaufträge erledigen.



Ok, super, danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Meisterkleister (11. November 2015)

Äh ... habe gerade angefangen zu bauen bzw. spielen und hätte da gleich mal ein paar 'doofe' Fragen an die Leute, die schon etwas mehr gespielt haben:
-Wenn ich Gegenstände in die Werkstatt einlagere, werden die automatisch verwertet, wenn die Ressourcen zum Bau benötigt werden?
-Da ich annehme, das vorherige trifft nicht zu: Wie kann ich Krempel am schnellsten verwerten? Bislang werfe ich das Zeug auf den Boden, gehe in den Werkstattmodus und wähle dann verwerten, was reichlich umständlich ist.
-Noch eine blöde Frage: Wände rechtwinklig bauen? Nee, im Ernst, wenn ich ein Haus aufs Fundament basteln will, richtet der die Wände immer automatisch hintereinander aus, oder ich kann sie schräg aufstellen, aber nicht 90° zueinander.
-Wie weise ich Arbeiter zu beziehungsweise welchen Objekte benötigen welche? Ja, ich habe in die Hilfe geschaut, aber das scheint nicht wie beschrieben zu funktionieren, glaube ich jedenfalls.
-Ich habe eine Glühbirne aufgehängt und einen Generator gebraut. Und nun? Kabel an die Birne klemmen geht gar nicht?


----------



## Homerous (15. November 2015)

Ich habe gerade die Minutemen getroffen und frage mich, wie ich Codsworth zu meinem Begleiter mache. Aktuell folgt mir Hundi, aber da ist mir der Roboter lieber. Richtig gut gefallen mir aber die Waffendesigns und die Outfits. Stilecht im Anzug durch die Apokalypse!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (15. November 2015)

Meisterkleister schrieb:


> -Wenn ich Gegenstände in die Werkstatt einlagere, werden die automatisch verwertet, wenn die Ressourcen zum Bau benötigt werden?



Ja, werden sie.



Meisterkleister schrieb:


> -Da ich annehme, das vorherige trifft nicht zu: Wie kann ich Krempel am schnellsten verwerten? Bislang werfe ich das Zeug auf den Boden, gehe in den Werkstattmodus und wähle dann verwerten, was reichlich umständlich ist.



Da deine Annahme falsch war, ist diese Frage Gegenstandslos. 



Meisterkleister schrieb:


> -Noch eine blöde Frage: Wände rechtwinklig bauen? Nee, im Ernst, wenn ich ein Haus aufs Fundament basteln will, richtet der die Wände immer automatisch hintereinander aus, oder ich kann sie schräg aufstellen, aber nicht 90° zueinander.



Es hilft zu erst Bodenplatten zu legen. 
Daran kann man dann auch Wände andocken und sie werden entsprechend rechtwinklig.



Meisterkleister schrieb:


> -Wie weise ich Arbeiter zu beziehungsweise welchen Objekte benötigen welche? Ja, ich habe in die Hilfe geschaut, aber das scheint nicht wie beschrieben zu funktionieren, glaube ich jedenfalls.



Du musst mit geöffneten Baumenü auf einen Siedler zugehen.
Dann sollte die Option "Befehligen unten im Menü erscheinen.
Diese betätigst du und gehst dann zu dem Objekt, wo der Arbeiter hin soll.
Dort sollte dann im Menü die Option "Zuweisen" erscheinen.
Diese wieder betätigen und schon ist der Siedler zugewiesen.
Ob ein Gebäude einen Siedler benötigt wird im Baumenü durch diese Männchensymbol dargestellt.
Wenn es rot ist, fehlt ein Arbeiter. Wenn es grün ist, dann ist schon einer zugewiesen.



Meisterkleister schrieb:


> -Ich habe eine Glühbirne aufgehängt und einen Generator gebraut. Und nun? Kabel an die Birne klemmen geht gar nicht?



Die meisten Lampen brauchen keine direkte Kabelverbindung.
Sie müssen sich nur in der Nähe einer Energiequelle befinden, also eines Generators oder eines dieser Verteilerpylone.


----------



## Glantir (16. November 2015)

Steiger ich mit "Nukleraphysiker" eigentlich auch den Schaden von Energiewaffen wie Laser- oder Plasmagewehren? Wenn nicht mit welchen Perk mach ich das? Oder zählen die z.B. zu den Automatikgewehren?


----------



## Meisterkleister (16. November 2015)

Danke für die Antwort. Mir scheint, Arbeiter zuweisen war wohl nicht möglich, solange ich die (quasi) Tutorial-Aufgaben noch nicht abgeschlossen hatte, jedenfalls habe ich es später erneut versucht und dann funktionierte es wie beschrieben.

Nach dem eher drögen Einstieg macht F4 inzwischen richtig Spaß und die Story kommt in Fahrt. Ich hoffe nur, dass bald noch ein paar Mods die Steuerung bzw. Menüs weiter anpassen, die Handhabung ist teils dermaßen umständlich ...


----------



## Homerous (29. November 2015)

Ich finde es schade, das die Begleiteranzahl so begrenzt ist. Nur zu gerne würde ich einen gewissen Goul mitnehmen, aber nee, nur nach Sanctuary darf ich ihn schicken. Die Begleiter sind dafür aber sehr detailliert. Wenn ich z.B. Paladin Danse durch Hancock ersetze macht der Ritter einen angeekelten Kommentar, den der Goul bissig kontert. Außerdem setze ich Codsworth immer einen Zylinder auf den Kopf, Curie ein Abendkleid und Dogmeat ein rotes Halstuch, damit ich sie nicht mit Wellingham, dem Snobroboter aus Diamond City, einer Raiderin oder einem Mischling (echt schon passiert ^^) verwechsle.

Die Story ist...ähm...naja. Rollenspiel halt. Aber kein Totalausfall, sie taugt als roter Faden.

Eine Frage: Lohnt es sich, den Begleitern bessere Waffen zuzuweisen? Zumindest Valentine benutzt dann immer noch seine 10-Millimeter, was nervt, da ich ihm doch eine fette Flinte geschenkt hab.


----------



## HanFred (29. November 2015)

Homerous schrieb:


> Eine Frage: Lohnt es sich, den Begleitern bessere Waffen zuzuweisen? Zumindest Valentine benutzt dann immer noch seine 10-Millimeter, was nervt, da ich ihm doch eine fette Flinte geschenkt hab.


Hast du ihm auch Munition dafür gegeben? Die Begleiter benötigen bloss für die eigene Waffe keine.


----------



## Homerous (29. November 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Hast du ihm auch Munition dafür gegeben? Die Begleiter benötigen bloss für die eigene Waffe keine.



Ziemlich viel (um die 50). Bei anderen Begleitern funktioniert die Waffenzuweisung seltsamerweise Problemlos, bis auf die Zuweisung des Müllwerfers (hab den Namen gerade nicht ganz im Kopf), den auch keiner benutzen möchte. Scheint ein Bug zu sein.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (29. November 2015)

Homerous schrieb:


> Ziemlich viel (um die 50).



50 Schuß bezeichnest du als ziemlich viel?
Das ist doch innerhalb von zwei Minuten verballert.


----------



## HanFred (30. November 2015)

Viel ist es vielleicht nicht, aber das sollte eigentlich keine Rolle spielen, nicht?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (30. November 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Viel ist es vielleicht nicht, aber das sollte eigentlich keine Rolle spielen, nicht?



Doch, Begleiter verbrauchen genau so Munition wie der Spieler, wenn man ihnen eine andere Waffe gibt.
Haben sie keine Munition mehr, wechseln sie wieder auf ihrer Standardwaffe.


----------



## HanFred (30. November 2015)

Das war mir schon klar. Ich dachte, er hätte sie überhaupt nicht benutzt.


----------



## Peter Bathge (30. November 2015)

Also mein Nick verwendet Minigun, Flammenwerfer & Co. Hast du vielleicht vergessen, die Waffe im Inventar des Begleiters auszurüsten? Markieren und "T" drücken


----------



## Benjeyyy (30. November 2015)

werds demnächst auch mal antesten.
hab mir schon ein paar streams angesehen und hat mir sehr gut gefallen!


----------



## weazz1980 (30. November 2015)

Übersehe ich etwas oder kann man echt keine Fenster bauen? Ich vermisse diese Möglichkeit gerade sehr!


----------



## Homerous (30. November 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Also mein Nick verwendet Minigun, Flammenwerfer & Co. Hast du vielleicht vergessen, die Waffe im Inventar des Begleiters auszurüsten? Markieren und "T" drücken



Oh nee. Glatt Vergessen! Danke sehr, sonst wär ich da nie drauf gekommen.
Jetzt klappts auch, die Munition ist im übrigen bei der Jagdflinte, die ich ihm gegeben hab, (halbwegs) ausreichend.

Einer der schönsten Momente im Spiel bisher: Codsworth ist nun mein allerallerbester Freund im Ödland (höchstmögliche Affinität) und der darauf folgende Dialog ist wirklich nett, bzw. mit den richtigen Gesprächsoptionen etwas lustig.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (7. Dezember 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Geht nicht.



Das "geht nicht", ist wohl schon im Betatest. Zumindest laut Steam. Nach dem nächsten Patch soll die Actiontaste frei belegbar sein und auch das Numpad. 
Ich hoffe doch sehr das das WASD-Pfeiltastenproblem bis dahin gelöst ist. 



PS. Hat schon jemand mal das Scharfschützengewehr in der Doppelschußvariante gefunden? Derzeit ersetzt das Kampfgewehr mit dieser Funktion mein Sniper, da der Schaden damit deutlich höher ist als die Sniper mit .50.


----------



## Homerous (23. Dezember 2015)

EM_Lord_Vader schrieb:


> PS. Hat schon jemand mal das Scharfschützengewehr in der Doppelschußvariante gefunden? Derzeit ersetzt das Kampfgewehr mit dieser Funktion mein Sniper, da der Schaden damit deutlich höher ist als die Sniper mit .50.



Ich habe es, aber woher eigentlich? Ich glaube irgendein Raider im Norden Bostons hat sie mir geschenkt.
Findet eigentlich noch wer die Silver-Shroud-Quest sowas von abgefahren? Großartig!


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Dezember 2015)

Homerous schrieb:


> Findet eigentlich noch wer die Silver-Shroud-Quest sowas von abgefahren? Großartig!



Eine der besten im Spiel. Hab als Frau gespielt und mich jedes Mal bepieselt, wenn die Dame in einer künstlich tiefen Stimme von Gerechtigkeit und Vergeltung gesprochen hat.


----------



## Homerous (23. Dezember 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Eine der besten im Spiel. Hab als Frau gespielt und mich jedes Mal bepieselt, wenn die Dame in einer künstlich tiefen Stimme von Gerechtigkeit und Vergeltung gesprochen hat.



Das stell ich mir genial vor. Aber als Typ war es auch zum schieflachen.
Ich (also meine Spielfigur, Tracer Bullet) habe diese Verkleidung immer noch an, weil sie halt total gut aussieht. Kennt eigentlich jemand Calvin&Hobbes? Daher der Name meines Dwellers.
Habe jetzt Nicks persönliche Gechichte durch. Erstaunlich fesselnd, insbesondere seine Dialoge im Laufe der Freundschaft. Fast besser als Strong. Wobei:
-"Strong is Strong."
-"Jeez. You Mutants aren't much prettier up close." "Strong say same about little Lady."
-"Strong find milk of human kindness. Strong drink milk."
Der Mutant will also Sperma saufen? Sein Ding.

Aber mein Lieblingscharakter wird Codsworth bleiben. Immer. Und ewig.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (4. Januar 2016)

Muss zugeben, an Strong habe ich mich noch nicht versucht. Bin da bei der kleinen Französin hängen geblieben.  Codsworth habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert. 
Derzeit level ich mich eh mit den wiederholbaren Aufgaben Richtung 100.

Wahlweise im Battletechformat
http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151228/dk3pgkgu.jpg
mit Gauss und der Doppelschuss 10mm

oder im Dirty Harry Stil im (gepanzerten) grauen Anzug
http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151231/9h6nveo7.jpg
nur mit der 44er Magnum 

Achievements sind alle fertig, die Siedlungen ausgebaut und ich giere nach neuen Inhalten. 
Orte dürften mir noch 5 fehlen, wenn 315 richtig sind. Aber da sucht man sich nen Wolf. 

Und wo ich gerade die Sprache bei euch sehe, ich spiele auf Deutsch. Die Syncro ist soweit sehr gut gelungen. Lediglich fürs Inventar sind 2 Mods nötig. 
no dotdotdot um überlange Zeilen zu kürzen und 
German Item Sorting um alles mal richtig zu Kategorisieren. 

True Storms und Full Dialog Interface kann ich auch nur empfehlen. 
Gibt es alles auf Nexus.com.


----------



## Homerous (4. Januar 2016)

Curie ist wirklich trés adorable.
Ich hänge bei irgendwas nahe 60 fest und suche nach der Railroad, der ich mich anschließen möchte. Die Bruderschaft erinnert mich zu sehr an so ein Faschistenclub und die Minutemen...naja, machen halt nix ohne mich.

Würde eigentlich auch auf Deutsch spielen, aber auf Englisch kommen Akzente und Emotionendeutlich besser rüber.


----------



## Homerous (14. Januar 2016)

Jetzt hab ich doch mal einen Bug gefunden:
In Diamond City läuft Moe Cronin, der Baseball-Typ, immer nur im Kreis und rennt verängstigt weg, wenn der Dweller ihn berührt. Da ich seine Quest abschließen möchte, ist das ziemlich doof.
Außerdem sitzt Preston Garvey auf meinem Dach und kommt auch nach 10 Schnellreisen nicht mehr runter, weshalb ich ihn nicht ansprechen/mitnehmen kann. Das nervt, schließlich will ich mit ihm zu einem ganz besonderen Charakter...


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (27. Januar 2016)

Auf Akzente achte ich nicht und Emotionen sind nach 186x "die haben meine(n) Wasauchimmer entführt" eher bei mir vorhanden.  
Preston klopft bei mir immer brav mit dem Hammer an der Werkstatt herum. Wohin willst du denn mit dem?
Das einzige was ich öfters auf dem Dach hatte, war der Brahmin von Carla. Seit ich den Handelsposten eröffnet habe, ist das aber auch vorbei. 

Derartige Probleme lassen sich übrigends gut per PA mit Jetpack beheben. Ich wünschte das Jetpack gäbe es auch für die normale Brustplatte.

Wie dem auch sei, mangels Aufgabe optimiere ich gerade die Siedlungen. Bin erst 112 und es zieht sich gerade sehr.


----------



## Homerous (27. Januar 2016)

Wenn Preston unterwegs ist, kann er mir nicht eine Siedlung die Hilfe braucht an den Kopf schmeißen. Außerdem gibt es einen zweiten Preston im Commonwealth.
Ich hab jeden Unsinn auf dem Dach, seit ich eine Leiter gebaut habe. Leider hatte ich auch davor jeden Unsinn auf dem Dach, wie ebendiesen Brahmin, Preston, Codsworth, Mama Murphy usw.

Da ich kaum mit der PA spiele, spare ich mir das Jetpack lieber. Kostet zu viel Zeug was ich für Waffenmods oder Hausbau brauche. Bei dem hab ich auch keine Idee mehr was zu tun.

Mein Ziel ist das illegale Betreten der Prydwen *ohne *Jetpack, was leider doch unmöglich ist. Schade! Also doch was anderes...
Vielleicht nochmal zur General Atomics-Galleria? Oder mal das Institut finden? Oder doch ein großes Haus?


----------



## matrixfehler (27. Januar 2016)

Hm bei mir funktionieren die Versorgungskarawanen nicht mehr.
Die Siedlungen teilen die Ressourcen nicht. Gar nicht. Auch neue Karawanen, neuer Charakter oder neuer Spielstand... kein Erfolg.


----------



## Homerous (27. Januar 2016)

Das dürfte ein Bug sein.
Eine andere (halbwegs) logische, aber mir unbekannte Erklärung wäre, das die Moral der Siedlungen zu weit unten ist, aber ob das wirklich stimmt weiß ich nicht.


----------

